

How do you make a bird? Shrink a dinosaur for 50M years - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/31/us-science-dinosaurs-idUSKBN0G02KJ20140731

======
tokenadult
Here's a link to an abstract of the journal article in _Science._

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6196/562](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6196/562)

The commentary on the article in _New Scientist_ is also interesting.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25982-dinosaurs-
shrank...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25982-dinosaurs-shrank-
for-50-million-years-to-become-birds.html)

